# pro zajímavost



## MasterPolish

Dobrý den!
Nedávno jsem se našel toto slovní spojení: *pro zajímavost*.
Co to tak přesně znamená? Veškerý žadný slovník, do něhož mám přístup, to slovíčko neobsahuje.
Zda se mi, že má to občas stejný význam jako *pro zájemce* (= _for those whom it may interest_), mezitímco občas použivá se to stejně jako ze zvědavosti. Myslím to příslušně?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi MasterPolish, this expression is used very frequently, and there is a short but quite good discussion about it here (source: helpforenglish.cz). As you no doubt guessed, it's used to add an extra piece of information that the speaker thinks might not be directly relevant to what he's talking about, but might be of added interest, help you to understand the point he's making by providing a comparison, or for some other reason.

Here, they're talking about how quickly an experienced shearer can shear a sheep - one sheep in three minutes, or 150 in a day:
"_Zkušený odborník dokáže ostříhat ovci za tři minuty a zopakovat tento úkon sto padesátkrát za pracovní den. *Pro zajímavost,* mistr světa v tomto oboru ( z Nového Zélandu) dokáže ostříhat 15 ovcí za 12,38 minut, čili v průměru 51 sekund na 1 ovci._" (source: beskydskeovce.cz)
_"_*Just out of interest / (just) for the record / you might be interested to know (hear, learn, discover) that / by the way,*_  the world champion can shear 15 sheep in 12.38 minutes, or an average of 51 seconds per sheep." _So the world record-holder is much faster than an average experienced shearer. That's something of added interest, but not central to the subject matter here.

Here, they're saying peaches make a healthy snack for people with hepatitis-C. It says there are lots of points in favour of peaches [noted higher up in the article]:
_Ve prospěch broskví hraje hned několik důvodů, a to ani snad nemusíme připomínat, jak dobře chutnají. Ačkoliv jsou velmi sladké, jsou složeny téměř z 90 % z vody, proto jsou velmi dobré i při redukci váhy. *Pro zajímavost *– jedna střední broskev má pouhých 62 kcal. Jedinou nevýhodou tak zůstává, že v našich krajinách je toto ovoce tzv. sezónní, a tedy dostupné hlavně v letních měsících._ (source: virova-hepatitida.cz)
_"*Just out of interest / (just) for the record / you might be interested to know (hear, learn, discover) that / by the way,* one medium-size peach has only 62 kcal." _The main article is about the beneficial chemical make-up of peaches. The fact that they're low in calories is not central to the discussion, but it's of added interest.

Here, the local authority in the town of Nýřany wants to show how carefully it spends money. It links to official statistics showing how much is spent on different purposes. As you can see, the text says, the local authority in Nýřany balances its books - it has no debt.
Zajímá Vás, jak Nýřany dlouhodobě hospodaří a za co utrácejí peníze? Můžete se podívat na xxx [...] Sami vidíte, že Nýřany hospodaří bez dluhů. _*Pro zajímavost* si můžete hospodáření našeho města porovnat s ostatními obcemi. _[...] (source: nyrany.cz)
_... "*You might find it interesting* to compare our spending with that of other local authorities." _Again, the purpose of the text is to show how Nýřany handles its own finances, but that doesn't really mean very much unless there is some other information to compare it with. So other councils' spending is not directly relevant to their message (which is about their own spending), but it helps the reader make a comparison.


----------



## MasterPolish

Mám vždycky velmi rád, když spustíš svoje vysvětlení, protože jdeš do hlubky. První uvédený odkaz už znám, ale tvoje doplnění rozptylilo ostatky mých pochyb.
Děkuju mockrát


----------



## bibax

Pro zajímavost (abych nebyl OT ), ostatky (reliquiae) jsou zbytky/pozůstatky, ale zpravidla po mrtvých tělech svatých nebo jejich osobních předmětech. Zde by se hodilo: ... rozptýlilo zbytky/zbytek mých pochybností.


----------



## MasterPolish

Uups! Příliš mnoho _Koniáše…_  Dík za upozornění (a jiné komentáře)


----------

